# First find of season in SW Columbus



## yakkinohio (May 6, 2014)

Hunters must have passed these by, lots of holes in the ground around the areas I discovered these. I hope the warm front engages the deep woods this week! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakkinohio (May 6, 2014)

Lets see if that works


----------

